# Pooch test... pregnant?



## Hootenannyshollow

Got this doe about a week ago from someone that had "too many mouths to feed". Previous owner said the only buck she's been around walks on his knees so she doesn't think she's been bred, but where there's a will... there's a way. She looks very different from my other NDs. I've ordered supplies from Bio-tracking to test but just thought I'd get opinions in the mean time. What cha' think?


----------



## happybleats

she looks bred to me : )


----------



## nchen7

I also vote yes


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Eeek! Not what I wanted to hear. I'm new to goats, but have been reading & trying to learn as much as I can. Guess I might be learning a lot faster than I thought.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She was exposed to a fainter & she's a ND. I wonder if that'll be a problem??? She also has a double teat on one side. Wondering if that'll be a problem also??? I have no idea when she would've been bred & neither does the previous owner. Any guesses about how far along she might be??? Sorry... lots of questions.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks bred to me, she's probably around 3 months along. I don't think the teats will be a problem, and the kids shouldn't be too big I don't think... how big was the buck?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She looks bred to me, she's probably around 3 months along. I don't think the teats will be a problem, and the kids shouldn't be too big I don't think... how big was the buck?


I've only seen a picture of the buck & he was smaller than the ram that was butting him. The previous owner thinks she's a little over a year old & she looks like she's 20lbs larger than my 9 month old NDs. I've been feeding them all Noble goat feed twice a day with free choice grass hay, alfalfa, and free choice loose minerals. What would be best to feed her if she's pregnant?


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I say yes!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Thanks for the opinions everyone. My gut is saying yes too. This will be a first experience for me. Please pray that all goes well. Thanks again


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Here's an update pic on my doe. I gave her a hair cut today & I don't think now there's any question about if she's pregnant or not. I just wish I knew when she might be due so that I can be sure to be there for her. Any guesses on when due???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, well that hair cut shows quite a bit more! I'd say you have anywhere from 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, well that hair cut shows quite a bit more! I'd say you have anywhere from 2-3 weeks.


Lol! Yes she had A LOT of hair. 2-3 weeks is what others are telling me also. This will be an experience for sure...eeek..poor doe. Thanks for the guess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Don't stress too much, it's just nature and its actually a very joyful and exciting event! As long as the doe is healthy it's unlikely that there will be kidding difficulties. In fact I wouldn't say "poor doe", I'd say lucky doe , because she gets to be a momma and continue the cycle of life......
The best you can do is read all you can about it like on this forum, get all supplies you might need together and ready to use, and have a vet to call to be on the safe side. 99 percent of the time everything goes perfectly,and sometimes you'll go out and find the kids already dried off and nursing! The key is to be prepared and keep calm.
And believe me, you'll love having pregnant goats after seeing precious newborn kids bouncing around and enjoying life, it's the best part of raising goats .


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

canyontrailgoats said:


> Don't stress too much, it's just nature and its actually a very joyful and exciting event! As long as the doe is healthy it's unlikely that there will be kidding difficulties. In fact I wouldn't say "poor doe", I'd say lucky doe , because she gets to be a momma and continue the cycle of life......
> The best you can do is read all you can about it like on this forum, get all supplies you might need together and ready to use, and have a vet to call to be on the safe side. 99 percent of the time everything goes perfectly,and sometimes you'll go out and find the kids already dried off and nursing! The key is to be prepared and keep calm.
> And believe me, you'll love having pregnant goats after seeing precious newborn kids bouncing around and enjoying life, it's the best part of raising goats .


Thank you for the encouragement. I really am excited about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

This is a pic from today. Wonder how much longer??? This is my first goat birth... so needless to say... I'm on pins & needles. I've got a camera on her so I can see her from my house. She has a tiny bit of amber colored goo coming from her lady parts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If she has amber goo she should be kidding pretty soon, she doesn't seem to be dropped down yet, so there may be some time still.


----------



## nchen7

amber goo is a good sign she'll go soon. have your kidding kit ready!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Thanks y'all. The kidding kit is ready in a box by the kidding stall waiting. I'm hoping for tiny twins. Should I start putting her in the stall at night to get her used to being in there? She hates it. She can't see the others but she can hear them because it's right beside them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

My doe I just had ultrasounded I think is around 3 months along and she doesn't have a bag like your doe. I agree with the others just a couple wks if that is left. I am looking at her back end and it looks like her ligaments are loosening?? That is another sign. But she has a pretty good sized bag that is a indicator too. I found this video very helpful from Stacey on this site: http://s57.photobucket.com/user/StaceyRoop/media/kidding%20reference/callingtobaby.mp4.html

I hope this helps. Keep us posted on what she has!! We'd love to see photos!! She is a cutie!!

Tami


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

farmerjon said:


> My doe I just had ultrasounded I think is around 3 months along and she doesn't have a bag like your doe. I agree with the others just a couple wks if that is left. I am looking at her back end and it looks like her ligaments are loosening?? That is another sign. But she has a pretty good sized bag that is a indicator too. I found this video very helpful from Stacey on this site: http://s57.photobucket.com/user/StaceyRoop/media/kidding reference/callingtobaby.mp4.html
> 
> I hope this helps. Keep us posted on what she has!! We'd love to see photos!! She is a cutie!!
> 
> Tami


Thank you so much Tami! Yes, I am checking her ligs every day & I can still feel them but they're making a "V" shape now. I think it's a nice size bag especially for a ND too. I'm hoping to take lots of pics & maybe record it, if I can get the camera to work right. Thanks again! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That is wonderful! We'd love to see the video if you take one. That is cool! My doe I am not sure how far along she is either....so just going to have to go on when her bag is full I guess. =) tami


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Well... nothing today... not even goo...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7

she's a pretty girl! but she's definitely playing you like a fool (which all does do.....). keep checking up on her, and i'll keep checking for updates!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

nchen7 said:


> she's a pretty girl! but she's definitely playing you like a fool (which all does do.....). keep checking up on her, and i'll keep checking for updates!


That's for sure! She's driving me crazy! She'll probably wait until it's freezing & pooring rain. :smirk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7

not sure if you've read the Doe's Code of Honour yet....

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/does-secret-code-honor-158968/


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

nchen7 said:


> not sure if you've read the Doe's Code of Honour yet....
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/does-secret-code-honor-158968/


Yes I've seen that. Lol! It's sooo true.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Makes you want to rip your hair out doesn't it?! :lol: it was pouring rain last night, and I thought for sure at least one doe would pop. Nope, nothing.....:hair:


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Makes you want to rip your hair out doesn't it?! :lol: it was pouring rain last night, and I thought for sure at least one doe would pop. Nope, nothing.....:hair:


Yes it does. I was up looking at the camera at 3am this morning so I'm defenitely loosing sleep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Can't feel the ligaments at all today; although I know they can come & go. Still watching the camera, been going out there & waiting today. Just thought I'd take a pic so y'all can see the progress for future refs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

Any babies yet?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

No babies yet... only a little goo... she's killing me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crickhollow

Hootenannyshollow said:


> She was exposed to a fainter & she's a ND. I wonder if that'll be a problem??? She also has a double teat on one side. Wondering if that'll be a problem also??? I have no idea when she would've been bred & neither does the previous owner. Any guesses about how far along she might be??? Sorry... lots of questions.


My doe has a double teat too. I'm planning on milking her. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Crickhollow said:


> My doe has a double teat too. I'm planning on milking her. Will that be a problem?


People are telling me the double teat should not be a problem, but I think it will depend on if it actually is a working teat or not. I think it's just a trial & error type situation & may be different with each goat. I hope it works because I want to milk also & don't really want to bottle feed kids; but will if needed. I've got the supplies ready, just in case.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

Hootenanny I'm right there with you. My goats previous owner wasn't sure when she was bred. So I'm playing the waiting game too. It's sooo maddening!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> Hootenanny I'm right there with you. My goats previous owner wasn't sure when she was bred. So I'm playing the waiting game too. It's sooo maddening!


Yes it is!!! I thought putting a camera on her would help... but no... I'm just watching & waiting. Another thing... I've been reading about too many horror stories of goat births for the past few days; trying to be as prepared as I can. It's got me a little freaked out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

I've read on Goat Spot that more things go right than wrong. People probably just post when stuff goes wrong and that's why you see more bad than good.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> I've read on Goat Spot that more things go right than wrong. People probably just post when stuff goes wrong and that's why you see more bad than good.


You're probably right...or... at least I hope you're right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Poor little moma goat, please go ahead & push out those babies... because I really don't know how you could get any wider.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Still nothing...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sheesh! I know this game all to well :laugh: when I don't have dates I just about loose the bit of sanity I do have. One day the look like they're gonna blow, the next day it's like "Meh, you've got another month, minimum." :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

I think the full moon is coming up, she'll probably go before then! (an old farmer's superstition that has some merit!)


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Goats Rock said:


> I think the full moon is coming up, she'll probably go before then! (an old farmer's superstition that has some merit!)


That's funny... someone else told me that exact same thing today. I hope it's true. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sheesh! I know this game all to well :laugh: when I don't have dates I just about loose the bit of sanity I do have. One day the look like they're gonna blow, the next day it's like "Meh, you've got another month, minimum." :lol:


Really??? A month you think? Not what I wanted to hear. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Goats Rock said:


> I think the full moon is coming up, she'll probably go before then! (an old farmer's superstition that has some merit!)


I believe that's Valentine's Day. I like the sound of that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Joking, she'll have them soonish...hopefully... if it does end up being a month don't shoot me! :lol: Valentine's kids would be nice 

Earlier, I was talking about the handful of does I have that I don't have dates on.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Joking, she'll have them soonish...hopefully... if it does end up being a month don't shoot me! :lol: Valentine's kids would be nice
> 
> Earlier, I was talking about the handful of does I have that I don't have dates on.


Oh thank goodness! I don't know if I could survive another month of looking at the camera day & night. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whenever you're due to have awful weather, she will kid, guarantee it  

My first doe starting off this year's kidding season is due when it's supposed to be storming... of course! Why wouldn't she be due on a nice sunny day! :ROFL:


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whenever you're due to have awful weather, she will kid, guarantee it
> 
> My first doe starting off this year's kidding season is due when it's supposed to be storming... of course! Why wouldn't she be due on a nice sunny day! :ROFL:


I bet you're right about that. We shouldn't be getting any bad weather for a while, but there's a lot more cold weather that's going to stick around; colder than normal here in N. Louisiana. I am sooo ready for warmer weather. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

So... I'm getting out of the tub around 9:45pm last night (wet hair & all) & I hear a ruckus going on. So I rushed over to the barn cam & I don't see goats; they're out in the pen which is very od for this time of night. Crazy bleating sounds is all I hear! So, wet hair & PJs, I throw on my jacket & rain boots & race out to the barn because I'm thinking, "it's finally happening... she must be in labor"! I get out there & they're all just standing in the yard, so I go into the pen trying to look around in the dark to try to figure out what's going on. A moment later, my herd queer jumps on the pregnant doe's back & she just takes off running... like Forest Gump... she just RAAAN (udder swinging in tow)! Round & round the pen they go. Apparently my herd queen is in heat again & thinks she's a buck & wants the preggo girl to be her girlfriend. Needlees to say, the pregnant girl got her own room for the night so she could get some relief & rest. When I left the pen, they were all raising cane like bad kids throwing a fit because I made them go to bed. Crazy goats!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

What a doll she is and she is very large! Looks like she is having a herd! Bless your heart we are in the same boat. First time births for us a ff moms. So let's hope for some bouncing babies with in the next 10 days! Good luck to you and you little mama.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> What a doll she is and she is very large! Looks like she is having a herd! Bless your heart we are in the same boat. First time births for us a ff moms. So let's hope for some bouncing babies with in the next 10 days! Good luck to you and you little mama.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thanks & good luck to you too. She is bred to a fainting goat... so this could get very interesting. I'm thinking there may be triplets or more in there. Hoping it's soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Got Milk? Nope... still waiting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Wow that poor girl gets more massive by the day. Hopefully she will have them very soon.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Wow that poor girl gets more massive by the day. Hopefully she will have them very soon.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Just when I think she can't get any bigger... she gets a little bigger... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Just when I think she can't get any bigger... she gets a little bigger...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


It's taking so long, I'm going to have to give her another hair cut. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's definitely got more udder than my doe that's due in 19 days


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's definitely got more udder than my doe that's due in 19 days


Oh that's great to hear! Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

I can't believe she's still preggers! She's gotta have them soon. She looks like she's dropped her belly a bit. Has she or is it
Just my imagination?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> I can't believe she's still preggers! She's gotta have them soon. She looks like she's dropped her belly a bit. Has she or is it
> Just my imagination?


Idk I gave her another hair cut today & her right side seems to be going down a bit, but it's so hard to tell... even taking a pic & looking at her every day. Her "business" looked puffy with a tiny bit of clear liquid & couldn't feel ligaments today. She's such a shy sweet girl, she may have them & never make a sound... who knows. She sure is hanging close to me more than ever before though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Now I'm worried about her. The past few nights she's developed a cough & a little bit of a runny eye. It's been so wet & cold here. I've been going out every day & putting down more straw for fresh bedding & keeping sleeping conditions warm & dry. She's still eating, drinking & pooping good. It's just the coughing that worries me. I gave her probios today & will give more. Anybody else know what I could do besides that? Temp is fine. Wonder if I should worm her with Ivermectine?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Start a thread about that, could be a number of things.


----------



## sgilreath199

Poor girl hopefully it's nothing. We are supposed to get some winter type weather on Tuesday maybe Wednesday so who knows Lola may go then. Hope your girl has those babies soon!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Poor girl hopefully it's nothing. We are supposed to get some winter type weather on Tuesday maybe Wednesday so who knows Lola may go then. Hope your girl has those babies soon!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Poor girl hopefully it's nothing. We are supposed to get some winter type weather on Tuesday maybe Wednesday so who knows Lola may go then. Hope your girl has those babies soon!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thank you... I sure am ready to see them. I'm soooo ready for spring. I don't mind the cold, but the wet cold is miserable.:banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Well... still waiting. It's almost been a month since her udder started developing. Here's pics from yesterday. I think I've looked at her too much because I don't see any change.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Today's pics... I really do think the babies are dropping now. I can't feel ligaments at all today & feels mushy around the tail. What cha' think? Will I have babies just in time for the bad weather & Valentine's Day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Dear lord just when you think she couldn't get any bigger lol. She has a pretty good bag on her so I would say anytime now.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Dear lord just when you think she couldn't get any bigger lol. She has a pretty good bag on her so I would say anytime now.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Geewiz... I hope & pray because I'm getting more nutty as the days go by. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Is she a FF? My FFs udder looks like this and she is due valentine's day 


Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still more udder than my doe, due in a bit more than 2 weeks! 

<--- that doe to be exact (pic taken as a FF, she's 4 this year)


----------



## ksalvagno

She is getting there.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

goatlady1314 said:


> Is she a FF? My FFs udder looks like this and she is due valentine's day
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes she is a FF. Good googly goo... that girl's udder & teats are huge!!! What breed is she? :shock:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Still more udder than my doe, due in a bit more than 2 weeks!
> 
> <--- that doe to be exact (pic taken as a FF, she's 4 this year)


My girl has a large udder but has teeny tiny teats, so I hope they are latchable. She's just a little over a year old now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

ksalvagno said:


> She is getting there.


Thanks for the encouragement! Slowly but surely. I think this doe's gonna make a full recovery. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Today's pics... I really do think the babies are dropping now. I can't feel ligaments at all today & feels mushy around the tail. What cha' think? Will I have babies just in time for the bad weather & Valentine's Day?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


I just noticed, in that last pic, she looks like her belly is hanging out of a T-shirt that's too small. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Yes she is a FF. Good googly goo... that girl's udder & teats are huge!!! What breed is she? :shock:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


Shes a alpine mixed with a sannen, yeah shes huge! And she hasn't even had any goo yet!.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

goatlady1314 said:


> Shes a alpine mixed with a sannen, yeah shes huge! And she hasn't even had any goo yet!.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh ok that explains a lot. My girl is a Nigerian Dwarf. She has a big bag but her teats are teeny tiny. I hope you get a great Valentine's Day gift. She may be cleaning off her goo before you see it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

A tiny bit of amber goo this morning... and that's all...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj

Ok I am sorry to say at first glance I assumed your girl was a nd  Holy moly she gots her self a big tummy!

Thought her legs were short.... Nope belly long!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Darlaj said:


> Ok I am sorry to say at first glance I assumed your girl was a nd  Holy moly she gots her self a big tummy!
> 
> Thought her legs were short.... Nope belly long!


Yes she's a ND. I think the babies have def dropped but her side is still somewhat large too. She coughs at night when she lays down. I worried at first that she was getting sick so I wormed & gave probiotics, but she's only coughing now when she's down so it's gotta be pressure from babies & cud. She's a FF bred to a fainter. I pray she doesn't have trouble kidding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Still nothing. BTW I would move this thread to "The Waiting Room" if I knew how.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

She has to be getting close!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> She has to be getting close!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


She's sooo uncomfortable at night when she's laying down to sleep. She's up & down all through the night. I've been staying up watching her until midnight, then check on her @3am. Stupid camera hasn't had signal because of the bad weather. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Where are you located hoot? We have snow falling right now by the bucket.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Darlaj

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Yes she's a ND. I think the babies have def dropped but her side is still somewhat large too. She coughs at night when she lays down. I worried at first that she was getting sick so I wormed & gave probiotics, but she's only coughing now when she's down so it's gotta be pressure from babies & cud. She's a FF bred to a fainter. I pray she doesn't have trouble kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


Ok I gots lost somewhere not hard for me to do! Hehe. .....
BTW when I was in my last trimester with both my kids I coughed at night and in the morning I am not a goat but hey a momma is a momma!


----------



## sgilreath199

Lol true and most of of know how uncomfortable pregnancy can be especially those last few weeks and I guess that's why we worry and baby our girls so much lol are you dealing with winter storm Pax like we are?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199

Most of us know lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Lol true and most of of know how uncomfortable pregnancy can be especially those last few weeks and I guess that's why we worry and baby our girls so much lol are you dealing with winter storm Pax like we are?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Very true 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Darlaj said:


> Ok I gots lost somewhere not hard for me to do! Hehe. .....
> BTW when I was in my last trimester with both my kids I coughed at night and in the morning I am not a goat but hey a momma is a momma!


Yep, I remember those days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Where are you located hoot? We have snow falling right now by the bucket.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I'm in North Louisiana. We had an ice storm of sorts come through ,but it's moved out now. Should have sunshine this weekend & upper 60s. Maybe she's waiting for warmer weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

We had the same storm come through NC dumping 12 inches of snow on us. Lola has decided so far not to have her babies during this mess. Hope your girl does wait for warmer weather that will make it a lot easier on you and her.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She's just sitting there... chewing her cud... holding my kids captive... chew... cough... chew... cough... and she'll look straight at the camera & chew REAL BIG with her mouth open... oh she knows... sheee knows...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer

Holding YOUR kids captive! ROFLMAO. She has the code downpat...doesn't she?

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

kccjer said:


> Holding YOUR kids captive! ROFLMAO. She has the code downpat...doesn't she?
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


You better believe it! Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I love your barn camera!! What kind of setup do you have? 

Totally hear you on the hostage situation you've got, I have three doing the same thing to me right now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> I love your barn camera!! What kind of setup do you have?
> 
> Totally hear you on the hostage situation you've got, I have three doing the same thing to me right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you. My camera is nothing more than a V-Tech baby monitor from Walmart. It'll get reception up to 1k feet away. But... bad weather knocks out the reception. If you look on the thread "show off your setup" you'll be able to see my entire pen. I'm beginning to believe she's just fooling me. She's been bagged up now for a solid month... ugh! I worry too much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Cool, thanks for sharing. Not sure if that would work in my metal pole barn in subzero weather but it might be worth a shot! SO sick of running in and out through 3ft of snow


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. Not sure if that would work in my metal pole barn in subzero weather but it might be worth a shot! SO sick of running in and out through 3ft of snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She's lookin' kinda po (skinny) to me today. I can feel babies doing flips in there; kicking... very active (they know it's a full moon, even if she doesn't). After feeling kicks, does that mean she won't kid for another 12 hrs? I really want to go eat crawfish tonight for Valentine's Day. Oh, Happy Valentine's Day everybody!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Happy Valentines day to you also and hope ya get to go eat and then come home and get to have some little sweet hearts make their appearance!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Happy Valentines day to you also and hope ya get to go eat and then come home and get to have some little sweet hearts make their appearance!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She's got a thicker goo string this morning & is curling her lip up. She ate her breakfast but is being very quiet & is sort of staring & standing still. Do you think today might be the day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

One of mine had a long tubular mucus string. But her sister either didn't have one or it fell off before I saw it. Are her ligaments gone? That was the only way I could tell mine was getting close. I had taken her for a walk so she could get some exercise since I'd been keepin her in the house. She stopped walking and her belly pooched out on both sides like she was trying to push something out. I got her into the pen real quick and 20-30 minutes later had a baby boy. Since I'd not seen the tubular goo or any goo for that matter, I was totally unaware she was that close to giving birth! Check her ligaments and if they're gone, I'd say today is the day! Good luck and keep us updated on this thread if she gives birth!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Today's pic. More goo this morning. I'm totally confused with this birthing process. I haven't felt her ligaments in days, babies are still active & moving. She's had discharge off & on the entire pregnancy but now it's thicker & more of it every morning, but it's only in the morning; by afternoon it's gone. It's been over a month since her udder started developing. Some days her udder looks full & strutted & other days not as much. I'm totally confused with this girl. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Forgot to add my pic... so here it is...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Fingers crossed for you and your girl! She looks so ready!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Fingers crossed for you and your girl! She looks so ready!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thank you  I'm beyond ready.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Well don't feel like the Lone Ranger lol I am also so ready for Lola to have hers also!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Well don't feel like the Lone Ranger lol I am also so ready for Lola to have hers also!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Crossing fingers, toes, legs & eyes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## liz

Being a FF, and having her udder grow long ago isn't un common.
My FF started her udder around Thanksgiving and it slowly got bigger the week before she delivered and was passing thick discharge a month before...which her due date was a question for me because I did not intentionally breed her. The last time my buckling was caught in the doe pen was around 9/3 so I at least had a date to go on 
My girl delivered on 1/29 and that morning was very vocal, her vulva was very loose and flabby looking and I could see on camera that she was contracting, her tail would go up and over her back as she contracted. I got a single doeling that day but going by your girls udder, I'd guess that she's preparing to feed twins


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

liz said:


> Being a FF, and having her udder grow long ago isn't un common.
> My FF started her udder around Thanksgiving and it slowly got bigger the week before she delivered and was passing thick discharge a month before...which her due date was a question for me because I did not intentionally breed her. The last time my buckling was caught in the doe pen was around 9/3 so I at least had a date to go on
> My girl delivered on 1/29 and that morning was very vocal, her vulva was very loose and flabby looking and I could see on camera that she was contracting, her tail would go up and over her back as she contracted. I got a single doeling that day but going by your girls udder, I'd guess that she's preparing to feed twins


Thanks for responding Liz. It sure helps to share stories to kind of know what to expect or look for because being a first for both of us, I sure don't want to miss it. I have a gut feeling she's got two or more in there. Just can't wait to see them! She's bred to a fainter, so it should be interesting to see how they turn out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

I think I'm just as excited for your goat to have babies as you are Hootenanny. I find myself checking this thread a few times a day to see if they're here yet!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> I think I'm just as excited for your goat to have babies as you are Hootenanny. I find myself checking this thread a few times a day to see if they're here yet!


Lol! One of these days, it's gonna happen. All my friends on FB are doing the same. These babies are FB celebrities before they've even taken their first breath. It's just gotta be soon.  thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Can't feel the babies moving at all today & they're normally very active. Hoping they're just lining up for their grand entrance & pray nothings wrong. Attaching today's morning pic:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Hope it's her day, sure does look like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> Hope it's her day, sure does look like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I sure hope. This is the 4th day since she started loosing her plug; been like this every morning. Those babies are normally very active, but I can't feel them moving at all today. Fingers crossed. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

Babies yet? Tubular goo? Disappearing ligaments?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> Babies yet? Tubular goo? Disappearing ligaments?


No babies yet. 5th morning that she's had a thick discharge, but not streaming yet. I haven't felt her ligaments in days; if they're there, I sure can't feel them & I could feel them before now. She's been trying to hump my little doe this morning because my little doe is in heat. I'm beginning to think these babies are never gonna get here. I couldn't feel them move at all yesterday & up until now they've been very active.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj

Ok now she driving me crazy!!!!
Hurry up already little lady !


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Darlaj said:


> Ok now she driving me crazy!!!!
> Hurry up already little lady !


She's sure taking her sweet time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Poor girl has to be incredibly uncomfortable now. She is looking like triplets to me but hey what do I know lol I am a newbie. Good luck and keep us posted.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Poor girl has to be incredibly uncomfortable now. She is looking like triplets to me but hey what do I know lol I am a newbie. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


That discharge she's had 5 mornings in a row is what's got me worried. She has had discharge off & on the entire time, but not everyday. It doesn't have an odor, so I'm guessing it's her plug. She's just got me worried. If she hasn't done something by this weekend, I'm seriously considering a vet visit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Keep us updated for sure. I believe your fur baby will go before mine. How crazy would it be if they went at the same time.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Keep us updated for sure. I believe your fur baby will go before mine. How crazy would it be if they went at the same time.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thank you & I will. I so wish they would so I could stop the worrying. A breeder told me a while back when I was battling shipping fever with one of my girls, "many a goat has survived with someone who cared a lot less". She did survive & is perfect health now. I just have to keep telling myself that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Wise words indeed


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Today's pics. Very little discharge today. Anyone know why her vulva/anal area is very dark all of a sudden? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Wow that is very strange. Sweet baby Jesus she is so big!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## OGYC_Laura

She looks fuller near her tail, and like her tail has lifted significantly in the last few days. The darker tail is increased blood flow back there. It is all good. 
If mine looked like she does in the last picture you posted I would check often and make my hubby watch while I slept!!
Wow she is big and healthy!!

Good Luck and Prayers


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Wow that is very strange. Sweet baby Jesus she is so big!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


That she is. Her belly is so tight it feels like it's going to burst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

OGYC_Laura said:


> She looks fuller near her tail, and like her tail has lifted significantly in the last few days. The darker tail is increased blood flow back there. It is all good.
> If mine looked like she does in the last picture you posted I would check often and make my hubby watch while I slept!!
> Wow she is big and healthy!!
> 
> Good Luck and Prayers


Lol! Gotta let hubby sleep because he's bringing home the bacon for me & Sally here. I've got her on camera when I'm not out there with her. I like the sound of "it's all good". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2

I was woken up by my chihuahua for a 2:30 bathroom break and Cant get back to sleep. I started on this thread and it's funny that I saw it was 7 pgs and just couldn't wait to get to the end and see the babies. LOL little did I realize how this sweet girl was going to make it this long. She is so big. Now I am so excited to follow along! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Bertnut2 said:


> I was woken up by my chihuahua for a 2:30 bathroom break and Cant get back to sleep. I started on this thread and it's funny that I saw it was 7 pgs and just couldn't wait to get to the end and see the babies. LOL little did I realize how this sweet girl was going to make it this long. She is so big. Now I am so excited to follow along!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, by all means follow. Lol! You wouldn't believe how many people are anxiously awaiting these babies. Especially me. We are getting closer every minute. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goats Rock

It looks like she should go this weekend! Poor girl! Best of luck in the kidding!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Goats Rock said:


> It looks like she should go this weekend! Poor girl! Best of luck in the kidding!


Thank you! I sure hope so. I can't feel babies moving at all today & they've been very still for the past few days. I gave up on the ligaments because they come & go so much. She is so miserable at night when she's laying down trying to sleep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

What does "nesting" look like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Getting closer  When mine "nest" they basically dig the straw around and make a little well in it, then lay down in it.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Getting closer  When mine "nest" they basically dig the straw around and make a little well in it, then lay down in it.


That must be what she's doing. She's making holes in the bedding with her head. I thought she was eating it at first, but after watching her for a while she's just making holes. I'll try to get a pic for future refs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Omg so excited! She should be going soon if she is nesting! Looks like she is going to beat my Lola to it. Can't wait to see those long awaited little ones!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

This is what her nests look like. The hole was deeper this morning before she sat in it & squished it down. Kinda hard to see, but look around the edges.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Tail area doesn't seem quite as dark as it was yesterday, but looks like she might be opening up a little. Couldn't feel babies move at all today, even after trying several times throughout the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Omg so excited! She should be going soon if she is nesting! Looks like she is going to beat my Lola to it. Can't wait to see those long awaited little ones!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I am soooooooooooooooo ready. It's raining cats & dogs here so maybe she'll get a wild hair & give birth. Lol!:banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've got 6 days to wait  Good luck with your doe, she seems to be getting closer


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've got 6 days to wait  Good luck with your doe, she seems to be getting closer


Thanks & I hope all goes well with yours also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

This mornings pic...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2

I've not had a baby goat born yet but from all the threads I read through on here, this looks like a positive step!!!! YAY!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Bertnut2 said:


> I've not had a baby goat born yet but from all the threads I read through on here, this looks like a positive step!!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm beginning to think she's gonna be pregnant forever. She's been doing this draining thing for about a week now. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer

Wow. She LOOKS ready! Hope all goes well

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Bertnut2

Hootenannyshollow said:


> I'm beginning to think she's gonna be pregnant forever. She's been doing this draining thing for about a week now. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


I've already been telling my BF if my doe is pregs and it gets close to due date I may be snuggling down in the straw with her at night. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Bertnut2 said:


> I've already been telling my BF if my doe is pregs and it gets close to due date I may be snuggling down in the straw with her at night. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I use a baby monitor from Walmart so I can see her from the house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Today's morning pic. I don't know what she's doing now. I can wrap my fingers all the way around her tail head; very loose. She was laying in the exact same spot this morning as she was when I went to bed last night. Who knows??? Maybe she'll go another month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Lol it would seem our girls are sending messages to each other 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Lol it would seem our girls are sending messages to each other
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


It's so frustrating! Her right side is very squishy; used to be hard, so I know the babies are in position to be born & I can't feel them moving at all. I thought about walking her, but she's busy chasing another doe that's in heat so she's getting plenty of excercise. On a good note, she's been so affectionate & let's me feel of her belly & udder. She's been so sweet. I hope she stays sweet like this because when I first got her she was very skiddish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pygmylover

No babies yet?!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> No babies yet?!


No babies yet... but there's always tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2

[pQUOTE=Hootenannyshollow;1633188]No babies yet... but there's always tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app[/QUOTE]

Hootenannyshollow? Are you not updating because your working with new kids? ( fingers crossed)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I hope you're ignoring us because you have cute little kids in your arms right now!
Praying that all goes(or did go) well for you....


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

No... sorry... been at church today praying for babies... lol! I've taken a pic of her "business" so many times, now she's striking a pose for you guys...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

My Lola looks exactly the same. Looks like her " lady garden" is talking to me too at this point. Both our girls look ready fingers crossed Hoot we have little ones really soon to put us and girls at relieved. Fingers crossed Hoot!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm sorry, but those kids need evicted! They do nothing but keep you on edge and make you rip your hair out, they don't even show their faces, and they make their mother dreadfully uncomfortable!  
You tell her that her kids need to come out and apologize for making us all wait SO long! Them babies are driving everyone crazy! :hair: :lol:


----------



## laura12499

My doe just kidded finally on Tuesday with a boy and girl and I thought she would have kidded in January... I was way off!!! But hope she kids for you soon! I'm also waiting for one to Kid really soon as well.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> My Lola looks exactly the same. Looks like her " lady garden" is talking to me too at this point. Both our girls look ready fingers crossed Hoot we have little ones really soon to put us and girls at relieved. Fingers crossed Hoot!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Fingers, toes, legs & eyes crossed. Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

laura12499 said:


> My doe just kidded finally on Tuesday with a boy and girl and I thought she would have kidded in January... I was way off!!! But hope she kids for you soon! I'm also waiting for one to Kid really soon as well.


Awww... congrats on your new babies! Did you post pics?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499

first pic is boy, second pic is girl


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm sorry, but those kids need evicted! They do nothing but keep you on edge and make you rip your hair out, they don't even show their faces, and they make their mother dreadfully uncomfortable!
> You tell her that her kids need to come out and apologize for making us all wait SO long! Them babies are driving everyone crazy! :hair: :lol:


Exactly right! Lol! I've even tried sweet talking her. No such luck. She just looks at me like I'm crazy & blinks those long eyelashes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

laura12499 said:


> View attachment 57744
> View attachment 57745
> first pic is boy, second pic is girl


Awww! So precious! I know they're being spoiled rotten! I can see them smiling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lauraanimal1

Goodness you poor girls (both of YOu) keeping you in my prayers that it will be soon, AND everyone can welcome them instead of hanging on a string!
:wink::hug::clap:


----------



## sgilreath199

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

lauraanimal1 said:


> Goodness you poor girls (both of YOu) keeping you in my prayers that it will be soon, AND everyone can welcome them instead of hanging on a string!
> :wink::hug::clap:


Thanks Laura 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

So I went out to check on her a minute ago and noticed a hard lump on her upper LEFT side. I kept feeling because I was thinking, this can't be a kid way up here & on her Left. About that time it moved & yes it was a kid, right under the skin. Surprised me that it was that high up & on the LEFT. Has anyone had one to carry on the upper left? I wasn't expecting to feel a kid there & so close under her skin. Freaked me out a little.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My boer doe who had triplets in November had a kid on the left, and yes I thought it was very odd. And it was definitely a kid, there is no mistaking food in the rumen for an 11lb kid! Right up against the skin too, but I only felt the kid there when the doe was in labor, after she had already delivered one kid. 
I don't know how common it is, I've only experienced it once in the past 30 years...


----------



## laura12499

Hope she has it soon! I just had a boy kid this morning at like 5am, not to brag or anything.. No but really hope for the best for you!


----------



## ksalvagno

I take it the little guy in the picture is the boy. I read it like you just had a male give birth. :ROFL:


----------



## laura12499

Oh my gosh I didn't even notice that!!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

laura12499 said:


> Hope she has it soon! I just had a boy kid this morning at like 5am, not to brag or anything.. No but really hope for the best for you!
> View attachment 57816
> View attachment 57817


Awww... sweet kid. I'm just so worried about her because she so big & scared she won't be able to deliver. This will be my only kidding this year & wasn't planning on this one because she was preggo when I bought her & nobody knew.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

ksalvagno said:


> I take it the little guy in the picture is the boy. I read it like you just had a male give birth. :ROFL:


Me too. I had to go back & reread it. Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My boer doe who had triplets in November had a kid on the left, and yes I thought it was very odd. And it was definitely a kid, there is no mistaking food in the rumen for an 11lb kid! Right up against the skin too, but I only felt the kid there when the doe was in labor, after she had already delivered one kid.
> I don't know how common it is, I've only experienced it once in the past 30 years...


I'm so worried about her. They must be really cramped for space if one is up on the left. And it was def a kid; pointy like part of a leg & it was right under the skin up near her spine. Scary.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Awwww poor girl that can't be very comfortable. Hope she has them soon. Keep us posted and prayers for you and your sweet girl!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Bertnut2

We all will be very excited once she has these babies. And don't be nervous Hoot, we are all here to help. I've not have my first kidding yet, but there's a lot of experience on TGS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Bertnut2 said:


> We all will be very excited once she has these babies. And don't be nervous Hoot, we are all here to help. I've not have my first kidding yet, but there's a lot of experience on TGS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Awwww poor girl that can't be very comfortable. Hope she has them soon. Keep us posted and prayers for you and your sweet girl!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thank you & yes please pray.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I was nervous about all 3 of our 'due girls' too, because they were so huge. Ended up with two sets of triplets and a set of big twins, so maybe you just have multiples waiting for you ;-) 

Oh and those 8 kids were 7 bucks and 1 doe. We've had 16 bucklings and 1 doeling born on our farm in the last year @@


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> I was nervous about all 3 of our 'due girls' too, because they were so huge. Ended up with two sets of triplets and a set of big twins, so maybe you just have multiples waiting for you ;-)
> 
> Oh and those 8 kids were 7 bucks and 1 doe. We've had 16 bucklings and 1 doeling born on our farm in the last year @@
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's a lot of bucks! What do you do with them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

How's your sweet girl today?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> How's your sweet girl today?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


She's doing nothing but trying to hump my smallest doe that's in heat. So frustratingggg!:banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199

Lol she is so big I imagine that is quite a sight! Let's hope it motivates her to have those babies


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Lol she is so big I imagine that is quite a sight! Let's hope it motivates her to have those babies
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I keep telling her that's how she got in the shape she's in now. Lol! It looks crazy, for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Sell some as bucks and wether the rest. There's a decent demand for 4H goats out here and our babies are around human kids from day 1, so that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> Sell some as bucks and wether the rest. There's a decent demand for 4H goats out here and our babies are around human kids from day 1, so that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I thought you were going to say freezer camp. I just don't know that I could ever send one to freezer camp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I never have, and doubt I could either. I get way too attached, and they're just SO FREAKING CUTE!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lauraanimal1

Hoot I Just fell over laughing when I read what she was doing to your other doe was not expecting that answer at all!:ROFL::lol::slapfloor:
Now I have something to say that Im not trying to scare you with, but thought it might be something worth checking into. I talked with a friend of mine who has 30+ years in the goat business. I was telling her about your situation and she Instantly said that in all her years she only come across 1 situation like this, so this may or may not be one of those things. But she had a doe that was doing the same thing. finally she gave in to trying to "feel" with her fingers and see if she was dilating, she had, but she still couldn't go in far, Then she called the vet. he came out and check she had been in labor, that's why all the signs and goo. BUT her uterus had twisted. Now it was one in a few thousand that he seen this happen as well. But I hate to be a bad guy but I would have the vet check her just to make sure she was ok. Because when this happened, they didn't take the time to help farm animals so she lost the doe and saved the kids. Now days the doe can be saved and possibly even have a healthly pregnancy after. So I would check just to make sure. Again not trying to scare you, just trying to be honest and helpful. Who knows :shrug:it might help or Im totally wrong.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> I never have, and doubt I could either. I get way too attached, and they're just SO FREAKING CUTE!
> View attachment 58028
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Omgeeeeee!!! Look at that sweet little baby!!! LOVEEEEE it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

lauraanimal1 said:


> Hoot I Just fell over laughing when I read what she was doing to your other doe was not expecting that answer at all!:ROFL::lol::slapfloor:
> Now I have something to say that Im not trying to scare you with, but thought it might be something worth checking into. I talked with a friend of mine who has 30+ years in the goat business. I was telling her about your situation and she Instantly said that in all her years she only come across 1 situation like this, so this may or may not be one of those things. But she had a doe that was doing the same thing. finally she gave in to trying to "feel" with her fingers and see if she was dilating, she had, but she still couldn't go in far, Then she called the vet. he came out and check she had been in labor, that's why all the signs and goo. BUT her uterus had twisted. Now it was one in a few thousand that he seen this happen as well. But I hate to be a bad guy but I would have the vet check her just to make sure she was ok. Because when this happened, they didn't take the time to help farm animals so she lost the doe and saved the kids. Now days the doe can be saved and possibly even have a healthly pregnancy after. So I would check just to make sure. Again not trying to scare you, just trying to be honest and helpful. Who knows :shrug:it might help or Im totally wrong.


Well, it's kind of been in the back of my mind that I should have her checked too. I think I'm gonna call & see what they advise me to do. Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Well... hubby says we aren't going to the vet just yet.


----------



## brokenbeauregard

My little doe looked about ready to pop a month out. Didn't really know when she was bred so just let her do her thing. I was a t work when she finally went it to labor. By the time I got home she had been at it for hours with no success. I turned the baby and found the second foot and everything but after a few hours of trying to vaginally deliver, we made the trip to the vet for a c section. Baby was just way to big to come out. Lost the baby and lost the doe the next day she was a ff and had apparently been bred by waay to big a buck. She was a 40lb Pygmy/Bohr cross( per vets guess), and the baby was 7pounds! I had one more doe that came from the same place, with the same buck and she's only slightly larger so I induced her hoping to get her to deliver a little premature. She did and had 2 little doelings. Healthy and sooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Called the nearest vet, 30 miles away, that willing treat a goat. They advised to just wait for her to go into labor before doing anything & the vet does not make house calls. Luckily I am here daily & have her on camera at night to watch her. This is her pic from this morning & so far she's not showing any signs of labor...


----------



## sgilreath199

I swear I am thinking she is having triplets! Good lord that girl is big! Good luck and hopefully it's like 3 or 4 tiny sweet babies! 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

She looks just like my girl that had triplets on the 16th, EXACT same shape! Sending good thoughts your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> She looks just like my girl that had triplets on the 16th, EXACT same shape! Sending good thoughts your way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Awww... thanks  Lord knows I need it. Been so worried about this girl. At this point I just want her to have an easy kidding & I'd be happy with just one small kid.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> I swear I am thinking she is having triplets! Good lord that girl is big! Good luck and hopefully it's like 3 or 4 tiny sweet babies!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I really just want her to get on with it. She's worrying me to death. Poor girl. She doesn't stand for very long because she's so heavy now. Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## sgilreath199

Maybe they will have them when we give up on watching them lol. Watch us give up and go to bed only to wake to little ones bouncing around tomorrow morning.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## lauraanimal1

Hoot Definitely in my Prayersray:, My boer girls look like that and they have a good 1 1/2 months to go yet! :GAAH:


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

lauraanimal1 said:


> Hoot Definitely in my Prayersray:, My boer girls look like that and they have a good 1 1/2 months to go yet! :GAAH:


Eeek! Big boer babies.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Maybe they will have them when we give up on watching them lol. Watch us give up and go to bed only to wake to little ones bouncing around tomorrow morning.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


That would be my luck. :banghead:


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Barely feel ligaments today; very soft. Let's hope they don't come back


----------



## sgilreath199

Come on girl lets have some babies!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope so! My doe kidded at 2am today, the one in my avatar  Two bucks though!


----------



## Bertnut2

As soon as I see Hoot and this topic. I get so excited to see if the babies are here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope so! My doe kidded at 2am today, the one in my avatar  Two bucks though!


Awww... Congrats! You've had a long day.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Bertnut2 said:


> As soon as I see Hoot and this topic. I get so excited to see if the babies are here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


LOL! Soon I hope... very soon. She'll have to let go eventually.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Come on girl lets have some babies!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I'm sure ready.


----------



## sgilreath199

I know you are! I bet she has hers tomorrow! I checked Lo around 3ish and I could feel like a soft gap at the top of her hips and I just put two and two together and figured that was room for the little ones to pass. So go feel your girl and let us know.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wow guys, still no babies?! I come here every day to see cute baby pics, but so far I've been disappointed ....tell them to hurry it up and give you kiddos lol!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

canyontrailgoats said:


> Wow guys, still no babies?! I come here every day to see cute baby pics, but so far I've been disappointed ....tell them to hurry it up and give you kiddos lol!


Lol! She's not listening to a word I say. :banghead:


----------



## sgilreath199

Hoot I am telling you that girls of yours is having trips if not quads! She is much bigger than Lo was. You are going to be swimming in sweet babies in a very short time! Has her ligs came back?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Hoot I am telling you that girls of yours is having trips if not quads! She is much bigger than Lo was. You are going to be swimming in sweet babies in a very short time! Has her ligs came back?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Can't feel ligs at all today. She has a small string of clearish goo this morning but that's about all. She's just gotta be getting close but no labor yet. Did you ever see long tubular goo at any point?


----------



## sgilreath199

Nope not at all even right before she pushed. Just a little clearish or yellow tinged goo. She never did the whole long stringy thing. I believe your girl will go tonight. Lo's first one was breech. I saw a back leg and before I could do anything she had that baby half out. Before I could get that baby up to her head she was pushing the little buck out. She went really quick! My first sign was she was lying with one leg stretched and would stiffen it up slightly at times.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199

Hoot you are going to be a grandma tonight I bet you a dollar!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Hoot you are going to be a grandma tonight I bet you a dollar!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Lol! Lola had an easy kidding for sure. I sure hope Sally has an easy time of it too.


----------



## sgilreath199

How's that sweet girl tonight!!!! Pic?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> How's that sweet girl tonight!!!! Pic?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I just got back from out there checking on her & she's breathing fast & laying down to try to sleep. I've got my camera on her so I can see & hear what she's doing. I didn't take a pic because she looks about the same. Felt for ligs again & thought I could still feel them a little so she may not do anything tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like prelabor maybe.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sounds like prelabor maybe.


She's been breathing like this most of the day today. It was warm today in the upper 70s so I thought she was just too hot but she was still breathing fast this evening. Prelabor sounds wonderful. I hope you're right.


----------



## sgilreath199

Fingers crossed for this being pre labor for miss Sally! 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Idk what this girls up to. Still breathing fast but doesn't seem to be in labor; nothing else happening really. If ligaments are there, I can't feel them. This morning's pic:


----------



## ksalvagno

She has babies pressing on everything so her lungs are probably affected to. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

ksalvagno said:


> She has babies pressing on everything so her lungs are probably affected to. Just keep an eye on her.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## sgilreath199

Omg looks like today may be the day


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Omg looks like today may be the day
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


I sure hope so. I can tell she's feeling pretty miserable. She'll stand to eat her hay then she lays back down.


----------



## sgilreath199

Bet it's pre labor because that's just how Lola did. I bet you will be loving on little ones before nightfall.


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199

It happens quick Hoot believe me. And Lola didn't have the long stringy stuff btw.


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Bet it's pre labor because that's just how Lola did. I bet you will be loving on little ones before nightfall.
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


It's 73 degrees & we're supposed to get thunderstorms then drop back down to 32, so I guess she's waiting for it to get freezing cold again. Lol! :-D


----------



## sgilreath199

I bet so. We are starting our winter weather advisory at 7am until 10pm tomorrow night. Supposed to get 1 inch of sleet topped with 1 to 3 inches of snow. As long as we keep power I will be good otherwise looks like Lo and the kiddos will be sleeping in my hallway lol. How's Miss Sally doing?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> I bet so. We are starting our winter weather advisory at 7am until 10pm tomorrow night. Supposed to get 1 inch of sleet topped with 1 to 3 inches of snow. As long as we keep power I will be good otherwise looks like Lo and the kiddos will be sleeping in my hallway lol. How's Miss Sally doing?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Sally's about the same. Maybe the change in the weather will send her into labor. Yep, gotta keep those babies warm. ;-)


----------



## sgilreath199

Still no ligs?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Still no ligs?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


This morning... couldn't feel them... by this evening they were back, but just barely there. Tonight she's just laying down trying to sleep. I'll be going out there in a little while to turn on her heat lamp so she'll be comfy when the cold gets here during the night. It only heats up her stall about 10 degrees warmer so I don't have to worry about it getting too warm in there; just want to keep her above freezing temps.


----------



## sgilreath199

After my hubby saw Lo's little ones he made me get up and try to go find a kerosene heater at Walmart for them lol of course they had none. That is unusual for him as I am the animal lover. He is absolutely in love with them lol. My barn is so big that it's hard to keep it warm. I am going to put a wood stove out there next winter. I have a great plan in mind to keep animals and hay away but keep it warm and toasty.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> After my hubby saw Lo's little ones he made me get up and try to go find a kerosene heater at Walmart for them lol of course they had none. That is unusual for him as I am the animal lover. He is absolutely in love with them lol. My barn is so big that it's hard to keep it warm. I am going to put a wood stove out there next winter. I have a great plan in mind to keep animals and hay away but keep it warm and toasty.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Just got back in from checking on her & her ligs are completely gone... again. It's 42 degrees & pooring rain now & should be 29 by morning so I'm thinking maybe with the change in weather will get her in the mood to squeeze some babies out. She was happy to see me when I went out; was eating hay & stopped to come over & nibble on my pants leg to say hi. She's a sweet girl & has it made here & doesn't even know it. Before I got her she was just turned out to pasture with the horses, buffalo, lamas, cows, sheep, other goats to never interact with humans & left in the mud to get hoof rot. She'll never have to worry about neglect here. I can't wait to see how much love she has for her babies. My other two girls have been together since birth so Sally's an outsider to them. I tell her every day, "don't worry Sally, soon you will be surrounded by your own babies to love you & those other girls will just be jealous". Lol!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Just got back in from checking on her & her ligs are completely gone... again. It's 42 degrees & pooring rain now & should be 29 by morning so I'm thinking maybe with the change in weather will get her in the mood to squeeze some babies out. She was happy to see me when I went out; was eating hay & stopped to come over & nibble on my pants leg to say hi. She's a sweet girl & has it made here & doesn't even know it. Before I got her she was just turned out to pasture with the horses, buffalo, lamas, cows, sheep, other goats to never interact with humans & left in the mud to get hoof rot. She'll never have to worry about neglect here. I can't wait to see how much love she has for her babies. My other two girls have been together since birth so Sally's an outsider to them. I tell her every day, "don't worry Sally, soon you will be surrounded by your own babies to love you & those other girls will just be jealous". Lol!


Oh & my hubby isn't an animal person AT ALL. In fact, he thinks I am completely nuts showing him a picture of my goat's butt every day. Non-goat people just don't get it. Lol!


----------



## sgilreath199

He will get it when he lays eyes on those sweet tiny babies lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> He will get it when he lays eyes on those sweet tiny babies lol.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


There's always hope.


----------



## Mcclan3

I started reading this thread, seeing that it was 25 pages. I figured there was tons of adorable goatie photos at the end, but nope! Instead, I'm rooting along, hoping that your mama pops tonight or tomorrow, lol!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Mcclan3 said:


> I started reading this thread, seeing that it was 25 pages. I figured there was tons of adorable goatie photos at the end, but nope! Instead, I'm rooting along, hoping that your mama pops tonight or tomorrow, lol!


Someday... some... day


----------



## sgilreath199

Hoot after this pregnancy your poor Sally is going to need a tummy tuck if she gets any bigger lol she has to go soon she can't get much bigger.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Bertnut2

Mcclan3 said:


> I started reading this thread, seeing that it was 25 pages. I figured there was tons of adorable goatie photos at the end, but nope! Instead, I'm rooting along, hoping that your mama pops tonight or tomorrow, lol!


I do that too many times. See a long thread and settle down for a story with a happy ending and adorable pics. But this thread didn't end like that for me. Now I'm hooked!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Pygmylover

Well hootenanny, you may not have babies yet but you've gained a lot of new Goat Spot friends! :-D


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pygmylover said:


> Well hootenanny, you may not have babies yet but you've gained a lot of new Goat Spot friends! :-D


Lol! That's for sure & who could complain about that? I appreciate it so much too.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Just went out to feed & check on Sally. I still can't feel ligaments but no goo this morning. Lord knows, as much goo as she's had, she may be dry as a bone (joking). It's 34 degrees so I'm leaving her in her kidding pen for a while this morning until it warms up so that I can keep her in the view of my camera & she'll be under her heat lamp. She's just gotta be ready to have these babies. Her tail head is just as loose as can be.


----------



## sgilreath199

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Hoot after this pregnancy your poor Sally is going to need a tummy tuck if she gets any bigger lol she has to go soon she can't get much bigger.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Lol! And me too because I'm eating like a pig worrying about her.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Today's pics:


----------



## sgilreath199

Dear sweet baby Jesus snapping into a slim Jim she may be having 4 in there poor sweet girl! I know you are both ready for those sweet babies


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Mcclan3

Even spending most of today covered in Pygmy goat goo here, I was hoping she'd be having some progress! Sending goatling dust your way!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Dear sweet baby Jesus snapping into a slim Jim she may be having 4 in there poor sweet girl! I know you are both ready for those sweet babies
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


LOL! Beyond ready.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Mcclan3 said:


> Even spending most of today covered in Pygmy goat goo here, I was hoping she'd be having some progress! Sending goatling dust your way!


Awww... Congrats! My day's coming... some... day. Thanks


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She is burping some nasty smelling stuff! Is that normal? I know she's got alot of pressure on her organs, but it's so bad I can't stay with her for long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I keep trying to avoid this thread because I don't want to jinx you or anything, but seriously STILL no babies?! :hair: 
She's fired, she plays being pregnant too well... She never lets them out! :lol:


----------



## Bertnut2

Maybe Miss Sally doesn't realize being pregnant is a part time gig. She's trying to make it a full time job. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199

Hoot Lola has been doing that also. I swear it smells like a man with **** shoes is dancing in the back of her throat lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Hoot Lola has been doing that also. I swear it smells like a man with **** shoes is dancing in the back of her throat lol
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Bahahaha! You are just too much! Kmsl!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She appears to be having contractions. Ligs are gone, hips sunk in, every hair on her body stands up & tail rises while pooch sinks in. She'll squat to pee but nothing comes out besides a tiny bit of clear liquid. Looks like today's her day! Happy happy happy! Please pray all goes well.


----------



## awonderer

I have been following your situation since I joined. Have to admit that it is the first thing I check in the morning when I wake up. Good luck,


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm

Yay! :stars: I've been reading your thread since I joined too and I'm glad she might finally have her kids  good luck!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

awonderer said:


> I have been following your situation since I joined. Have to admit that it is the first thing I check in the morning when I wake up. Good luck,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL! Thank you. Looks like she's just getting started & may take a while.


----------



## sgilreath199

Yay!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! Please keep us updated


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## crownofjules

Finally popping in to send support - but I am a long-time lurker to this thread, I'll tell you what! :lol:
Wishing for a healthy couple of :kidred: and :kidblue: with the way she's sized! 

Hugs to YOU and the little mama!


----------



## Mcclan3

:fireworks: Okay Sally, now puuuuuuuush! We wanna see some babies  And I'm pretty sure Hoot wants a full nights sleep, lol!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She's still having contractions & is now doing the "get up then lay down" thing. Contractions seem to be getting closer together now.


----------



## sgilreath199

Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## ThreeHavens

Is this her first time kidding? Do you know how to check ligaments?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Pic of goo & huge udder while contracting. You know it's real when they stop eating alfalfa to have a contraction. I think we're getting closer.


----------



## sgilreath199

Yep and with an utter that big get ready for at least 3 I think OMG I am so excited for you!!!!!


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Payton

Eeeek!!!! I remember waiting for my doe to kid. It felt like ages and when she did pop it went by really fast.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Contractions getting serious now. She's doing the "posty leg" now...


----------



## sgilreath199

It'll be any minute now


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## dsturgiss

Woot woot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

So excited for you, Hoot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! :stars: Guess she had to let the out now, I fired her  :lol:


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

She's in no hurry.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Man, we've had 10 kids born in the last two weeks while you've been waiting for yours, two sets of triplets and two sets of twins hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2

Oh I can hardly stand it. I just can't wait to see the little ones. I'm so excited!!!! Hoping for the smoothest time ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Starting to push now...


----------



## sgilreath199

OMG!!!!!!! Hanging onto the edge of my seat here.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Mcclan3

I hope you are surrounded with adoable babies right now!


----------



## sgilreath199

Surly she is by now right! I am so worried! Hurry Hoot update us! But if she is anything like I was she is sitting in the floor of the barn crying over how beautiful they are lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Sorry, phone died & been busy busy. Trips/ 2 boys & 1 girl. The lady was first head only... pulled her out pretty easy, 2nd boy presented perfect, 3rd boy was breech butt first so I had to latch fingers around his hips & pulled him out. Last one was a big boy. All seem to be perfectly healthy. Had trouble getting the girl to nurse so I went ahead & milk a little & fed her by syringe. See my beautiful babies...


----------



## Viola5

Aww their soo cute! :lovey:

I'm glad she finally kidded for you :laugh::clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww! Congrats! Been waiting a loooong time to see them babies, glad it's over now?


----------



## sgilreath199

OMG congrats! They are adorable! I told you there were 3 in there! I am so happy for you and Sally and I bet she is relieved! Yay WTG Sally and Hoot.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Bertnut2

I am so happy for you!!!! Hoot they are just beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## awonderer

Congratulations! They look fantastic! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## dsturgiss

So cute! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> OMG congrats! They are adorable! I told you there were 3 in there! I am so happy for you and Sally and I bet she is relieved! Yay WTG Sally and Hoot.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Yep, she was smiling. I'll be heading back out there in a bit to take her warm molasses water & make sure everybody is eating good. If I hadn't been there for her she would've never been able to push out that big breech boy. So happy! Thanks


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

Thanks so much everyone! I'm so thankful babies & mom are Ok. Happy & healthy! I love my babies! Sally's being a great mom so far.


----------



## sgilreath199

Lola's fist one (Pandora) was breech but since she was so small it was not an issue. My buck Dozer is smaller than Lola so I knew the kiddos wouldn't be that big thank The Lord. I am truly so happy for you and those sweet fur babies! I got so invested in Sally's journey to motherhood that if something would have happened to her or the kids I would have been heartbroken. So now no more worries you have beautiful healthy babies and now you can sleep through the night for the first time in how long. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm

Very very cute! :wahoo:


----------



## Mcclan3

Agh, cute overload! So glad she finally gave you your babies


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

sgilreath199 said:


> Lola's fist one (Pandora) was breech but since she was so small it was not an issue. My buck Dozer is smaller than Lola so I knew the kiddos wouldn't be that big thank The Lord. I am truly so happy for you and those sweet fur babies! I got so invested in Sally's journey to motherhood that if something would have happened to her or the kids I would have been heartbroken. So now no more worries you have beautiful healthy babies and now you can sleep through the night for the first time in how long.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Thanks a bunch! I'm happy for you too!


----------



## sgilreath199

We do have some pretty fantastic goats big and small! So now it's time to name them. So I am going to work on some Seuss names.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

They're beautiful! Congrats! <3<3<3


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199

Names.....Horton, Cindy Lou, Thing 1, Thing 2


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Pygmylover

They're soo cute!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

I already have a Cindy Lou Hoo... but I've decided to break away from Suess names. Since we are in Louisiana & they were born on Fat Tuesday, guess who's going to be named Fat Tuesday...the big boy of course, the other boy will be Ash Wednesday & the girl will be Mardi Gras "Mardi" for short. What cha' think? Lol!


----------



## sgilreath199

Love it!!!!!


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## Crickhollow

So exciting! I've been watching the thread and praying! I'm so glad everything went right!


----------



## sgilreath199

Let's see some more pics Hoot 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------

